# Java ist kein JavaScript



## Christian Fein (7. Oktober 2004)

Threads betreffend JavaScript werden in diesem Forum kommentarlös gelöscht.

Grund: Vom Verschieben der JavaScript Fragen tun mir die Finger weh!


----------

